# ablation/resection of fibroids



## SS62 (Apr 18, 2008)

Can someone tell me if they would have billed 58561 in addition to 58563 for this op report?  

*Diagnosis*: enlarged 12 week uterus, recurrent abnormal bleeding, myomatous uteri
*Procedure:*  operative hysteroscopy, endo ablation, myomectomy

"_operative hysteroscope with the Davol electrode set at 190 cutting current was inserted and the entire endometrial cavity was resected.  There were multiple fibroids, most of them large, throught the endometrial cavity.  These were resected to make the uterine cavity smooth, although there still remained fibroids at the end of the procedure."  

_Audit stated we should have billed both.  We work for an ASC.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## smcbroom (Apr 30, 2008)

yes, I would have used both also due to the fact that the hysteroscopy procedures can be coded together since the semi-colon comes right after the Hysteroscopy, surgical; and the doctor stated that the endometrial cavity was resected (58563) and then resected the multiple fibroids (58561).  Hope this helps you and yes I do coding for an ASC also which I know can be different than others. Hope this helps!
Susan


----------



## SS62 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

